# Forum cinema, Liverpool, March 2015



## Black (Apr 7, 2016)

Built during 1930 & opened on 16th May 1931 as the Forum cinema,
designed by Alfred ernest Shennan (exterior) & William R Glen (interior).
Became the ABC in 1971 & Cannon in 1986,
it was converted to 3 screens in 1982, although there wasnt much evidence of this.
The curved facade is made of portland stone, 
the foyer is lined with marble & the auditorium has a proscenium arch seating 1835. 
closed on 28th january 1998,
Currently in the process of being converted to an entertainment venue
the building is grade 2 listed.

foyer












auditorium









stage









public conveniences






above






emergency exit






below &
boiler house


















thanks


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Apr 7, 2016)

Brilliant, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rubex (Apr 7, 2016)

This is brilliant. I really need to get out and see some of these bigger sites for myself! Great shots


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 7, 2016)

Superb Art Deco features but I'm not sure about some of newer paint scheme!Brilliant photos.


----------



## smiler (Apr 7, 2016)

You made a great job a'that, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## krela (Apr 8, 2016)

Interesting stuff, thank you!


----------



## King Al (Apr 8, 2016)

This is great! Cool report Black, those curtains are great


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Apr 8, 2016)

What a lovely place! Great report and great photos!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 8, 2016)

Nice report, still need to do a cinema myself


----------



## Black (May 2, 2016)

thanks folks


----------



## bobbi (May 9, 2016)

Sweet find. It looks like it was being converted to a theater of some sort.


----------

